# Wanna hear a Schubert Cello Concerto?



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

There was a thread not long ago mentioning Schubert's Arpeggione, but only versions for Cello and Piano. Actually there is a very nice transcription for Cello (or Viola) and string orchestra that is as close as you'll come to a Schubert Cello Concerto. Listen to the beautiful Adagio at 13:30:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I think the idea is just horrible. I would rather hear the work just the way it is.
This just proves how un-intechangeable the two genres are in terms of instrumentation. 
Similarly, orchestrating a Beethoven string quartet doesn't make it a Beethoven symphony.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

hammeredklavier said:


> I think the idea is just horrible. I would rather hear the work just the way it is.
> This just proves how un-intechangeable the two genres are in terms of instrumentation.
> Similarly, orchestrating a Beethoven string quartet doesn't make it a Beethoven symphony.


No one has to listen to it. This doesn't prove anything other than the fact that you think it's horrible. Others happen to like such things including the Stokowski Bach transcriptions. Liszt transcribed a number of Beethoven symphonies for piano. Virtually any work can be transcribed successfully whether solo to orchestral or vice versa.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

DaveM said:


> No one has to listen to it. This doesn't prove anything other than the fact that you think it's horrible. Others happen to like such things including the Stokowski Bach transcriptions. Liszt transcribed a number of Beethoven symphonies for piano. Virtually any work can be transcribed successfully whether solo to orchestral or vice versa.


RVW's The Lark Ascending is another example - originally arranged for violin and piano.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is rare that a "scale up" of a chamber piece works for me and this is not one of the times when it did. I found a much loved piece sounding soupy and gaining nothing from the exercise. The ones that work for me - I suppose the main examples are Tchaikovsky's Souvenir de Florence and Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht - tend to work for me in both incarnations. I did also quite like the orchestration that Patricia Kopatchinskaja did of Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet but I don't think I would go out of my way to hear it instead of the quartet.

BTW, Dave - if you are running out of music that you like perhaps it is time to experiment with some more modern music?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> It is rare that a "scale up" of a chamber piece works for me and this is not one of the times when it did. I found a much loved piece sounding soupy and gaining nothing from the exercise. The ones that work for me - I suppose the main examples are Tchaikovsky's Souvenir de Florence and Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht - tend to work for me in both incarnations. I did also quite like the orchestration that Patricia Kopatchinskaja did of Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet but I don't think I would go out of my way to hear it instead of the quartet.
> 
> BTW, Dave - if you are running out of music that you like perhaps it is time to experiment with some more modern music?


Thanks for thinking of me..., but there seems to be almost unending pre-1920 treasure to find.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I enjoyed the video. Schubert is a long-time favorite. And so are cello concertos.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

---------------------------------------


----------

